# Schroedinger



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Schroedinger is driving along and the police pull him over.
"Are you aware that you were driving erratically, sir?" asks the constable.
"No, Officer" replies the esteemed physicist.
"Have you been drinking this evening, Sir?"
"No."
"Could you have taken any drugs?"
"Certainly not!"
"Well do you mind if I check the car over, sir?"
"Be my guest."
So the copper goes off to check the car out and return a few moments late.
"Are you aware that there is a dead cat in your boot, sir?"
and Schroedinger replies "Well there is NOW!"


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

:mrgreen:


----------

